# Asus P5K - BIOS update?



## bhuether (Sep 29, 2007)

I had heard that Q6600 users should be sure to have version 0404 or something like that. My version if 05 something. I see there is a 06 version. Any reason to update?

thanks,
brian


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Brian,

My thoughts are that if your system is working fine and the bios update does not address a problem that relates to you, Leave well enough alone.


----------

